# newbee approaching winter with topbars



## bigtex (Nov 17, 2014)

I would suggest that you freeze all of the frames that have any good comb left on them. Then I would scrape and clean the hive box with a strong bleach water and leave it open to dry out good.take care to scrape and clean etra good any where the worms have gotten into the wood work.


----------

